# Private Pool



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have any ideas on how much it costs to fill/maintain a regular sized private swimming pool?

Bit of a pipe dream at the moment but you never know


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I pay 400 Dhs a month maintenance, no idea how much it costs to fill though.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I pay 400 Dhs a month maintenance, no idea how much it costs to fill though.


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A friend got a pump installed in his pool that draws water from the ground. After an initial outlay says his Dewa bills have dropped massively. I can find out more if anyone is interested.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> A friend got a pump installed in his pool that draws water from the ground. After an initial outlay says his Dewa bills have dropped massively. I can find out more if anyone is interested.


That would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

350/month. 8 x 4 x 3M deep pool.
fill cost is around 500
dewa bill for power around 200 (based on continuous 700 watt pump)

and who said its a pipe dream at the top, thats what we thought 6 months ago but now in a huge villa with huge pool, cheap as chips, brand new and lovely!


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> 350/month. 8 x 4 x 3M deep pool.
> fill cost is around 500
> dewa bill for power around 200 (based on continuous 700 watt pump)
> 
> and who said its a pipe dream at the top, thats what we thought 6 months ago but now in a huge villa with huge pool, cheap as chips, brand new and lovely!


That was me  Where is your place?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

the villa project, dubailand


----------



## flip_per (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pool filling charges*

Hi there. We've also got a villa on "The Villa" and been quoted 1000+AED to fill it. Where did you go to fill yours for 500?
Thanks in anticipation
Phil



stevieboy1980 said:


> 350/month. 8 x 4 x 3M deep pool.
> fill cost is around 500
> dewa bill for power around 200 (based on continuous 700 watt pump)
> 
> and who said its a pipe dream at the top, thats what we thought 6 months ago but now in a huge villa with huge pool, cheap as chips, brand new and lovely!


----------

